# Business Class Seating Configuration on Illinois Service



## MCSTL (May 28, 2018)

We booked business class on the Lincoln Service (Train 302 from St Louis to Chicago) for a near term trip. We were on the Missouri River Runner earlier this year and enjoyed their 2x1 seating in business class and was curious if the Lincoln Service uses the same type car?


----------



## cpotisch (May 28, 2018)

It's the same type of 2x1 split car.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (May 29, 2018)

Unless things have changed the past couple years, it should be the same as the _*Lincoln Service*_ trains become the _*Missouri River Runner*_ trains and vice versa.


----------

